# anyone with Enhanced autopilot(without FSD) got V10 yet?



## rider90190 (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone with Enhanced autopilot(without FSD) got V10 yet? 
I just have Enhanced autopilot and curious if they started pushing to EAP (no FSD) customer


----------



## CaptainCold (Aug 21, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing! Seems like only FSD owners received the update yesterday.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

And if it is still going to only FSD purchasers, it is interesting that Teslafi currently shows that 36.6% of model 3’s (that use Teslafi) have it. Does that mean that over 1/3 have FSD?! And this percentage would be even higher as V10 is only a US release at this time.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Take it for what it's worth, but Elon mentioned on Twitter that V10 would roll out to owners without FSD after about a week:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177237783489863681


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

I got the latest update 201932.11 that started rolling out this morning. Just 2 days ago I got 2019.32.10.1
No FSD - July 18 delivery with enhanced autopilot that is no longer available
Wondering why none of you’re getting it. There are a few Model 3 owners that got this point release, not sure if they have FSD, though


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

With @CleanEV's report he has it, I added an option to the poll in the .11 thread. "Yes and I don't have FSD" - so maybe we'll get a better handle on the roll out.


----------



## No_petro (Sep 16, 2018)

I have EAP w/o FSD, waiting on V10 to pop up.


----------



## Boggtj01 (Sep 27, 2017)

I got v10 with just EAP the night that the Tesla video came out. I’m also getting the update now for 2019.32.11. Smart summon works pretty well!


----------



## shmackers (Feb 16, 2019)

I paid for fsd and am still on 32.2.2. Good wifi, advanced software selected%


----------



## Dmb5450 (Jan 2, 2019)

No FSD, just installed 2019.32.11. Of course I got it as I’m ready to get to bed. I will be trying this early tomorrow!


----------



## CaptainCold (Aug 21, 2018)

Just got it as well. Time for bed though.


----------



## No_petro (Sep 16, 2018)

No_petro said:


> I have EAP w/o FSD, waiting on V10 to pop up.


Installing V10 now, will test it out tomorrow.


----------



## billionaiire (Apr 16, 2019)

Model 3 SR+ with EAP here from April 2019 build (yeah I know). Just got the 2019.32.11.bac8c51. Took a solid 25 minutes to finish installing. 

Every feature that needs internet access is now working flawlessly on WiFi and LTE.

Free LTE access may not last long, but with this update, paid premium connectivity subscription truly became possible for SR+.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

Car is downloading something now. Assuming it's v10.


----------



## ssc8666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Received V10 last night. 11/2018 built. EAP, no FSD.


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 21, 2017)

Got V10 yesterday around 12:00 noon. No FDS, just EAP, early delivery, January 2018 (VIN# 0002xxx). So far I loving it. No issues.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Got 32.11 this evening. August 2018 build, VIN 637xx, enhanced Autopilot only.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

32.11.1 trickled down last night to a non-FSD non-EAP Oct-2018 build date PUP LR AWD.


----------

